# PR or PRA?



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

On the Civil Service exam standings I see either the letters (PR) or (PRA) after each town. Does anybody know what these stand for and what the difference is? Thanks.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

OK Thanks. Does anyone know where I can find more information on what these are and differences?


----------

